# Tandem trail tires



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

Curious what everybody is using.

I'm running 26x2.34 Maxxis Holy Rollers on my ECDM and they work fairly well for most conditions, but I'd like to find something of equal volume and that still rolls reasonably fast and adds a bit more cornering and drive traction. Thinking big cornering knobs and either a constant center tread or low knobs. We're riding mostly Midwest dirt with some Wisconsin and Missouri singletrack rock fun thrown.

Pondering WTB Mutanoraptors, Weirwolf, Bronson
Or some of the newer Kenda H factor, Kenda Eric Carter Excavator, Kenda Brian Lopes El Moco, Kenda BBG stuff.

DG


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I will admit, without testing tires on the dirt you ride, it's merely a suggestion.

From experience, We have run WTB tires on the tandem. They had a real problem shedding knobs and exposing the casing from riding anything but a softer terrain with no rocks and minimal roots. For us, WTB is out.

We did test a Kenda tire a while back when dialing in the Fandango. I forget the model, but it was similar to the Panaracer Rampages we run now, but was not stable in soft sand.

For us, the Panaracers Rampages, roll acceptable, offer a lot of grip, both leaned over and straight up. We run them front and rear, aligned per the direction arrows.

If we rode a lot of hardpack, I would find a faster tire. When new, these have a lot of grip.

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

+ 1 on the Panaracer Rampage. We run that in the rear and Maxxis Arden 2.4 up front. Been running this combo for a while now. Big fan of a larger tire up front on the tandem!

We have run Crossmarks for faster rolling resistance, but it's a trade off, better grip or faster, you need to choose or strike a balance.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

We ran the WTB Bronsons for a short time but now we are running the WTB Weirwolf in a 2.5 and set up tubeless. So far they ha e stuck really well in mostly hard pack trails.

That said, a big factor in both of these tires working well is the huge footprint that the 35mm wide Velocity rim allows for. We have a good ride planned for tomorrow on a new to us trail system, JackRabbit, so I'll know more then.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

We also run the Rampage on our ECDM. Found it a good all round performer. The issue I faced last time I purchased a set was the fact that as far as I could tell the 26 version has been discontinued. I did manage to find a pair but they don't seem abundant at least where I shop. So Dan and Paul, have either of you had any issues finding Panaracer Rampages?
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> We also run the Rampage on our ECDM. Found it a good all round performer. The issue I faced last time I purchased a set was the fact that as far as I could tell the 26 version has been discontinued. I did manage to find a pair but they don't seem abundant at least where I shop. So Dan and Paul, have either of you had any issues finding Panaracer Rampages?
> Ed and Pat Gifford
> the Snot Rocket tandem


Just bought a new pair and installed them last week. No mention of discontinued. Guess I need to check.

Quick look shows them still listed on the Paaracer website.

Panaracer: Professional Bike Tires from Panasonic | MTB

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

mhopton said:


> We ran the WTB Bronsons for a short time but now we are running the WTB Weirwolf in a 2.5 and set up tubeless. So far they ha e stuck really well in mostly hard pack trails.
> 
> That said, a big factor in both of these tires working well is the huge footprint that the 35mm wide Velocity rim allows for. We have a good ride planned for tomorrow on a new to us trail system, JackRabbit, so I'll know more then.
> 
> View attachment 802170


Jack Rabbit is a neat trail. When we rode there it was bone dry harpack with a layer of sand on top. Definitely a 29 trail that day. Al was following and watched as our previous Cannondale was two wheel drifted into the corners with the back end sliding in order to get it to turn.

Have fun.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

I just did the same search and it seems they are available.I looked for a new set last summer and found them hard to find . The Panaracer website had the 26 version listed as discontinued. Maybe back by popular demand? I am glad they are /will be still available. I haven't been looking for MTB parts as Pat has been off the tandem for the past 6 months. We are just getting back to it now. We would highly recommend these tires.
Ed and Pat Gifford
tSRt


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

One additional comment. We also run a 35mm wide rim and REALLY like the way that the tire fills out on that wide footprint. Been runnin tubeless for the last 3 years with great success.


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

The wider rims certainly do improve the handling of wider knobbier tires. I'm surprised to hear the WTBs were shaving knobs, do you remember what model they were? Perhaps one of the more microknob versions, like an Exiwolf? Weirwolves were always my go to tire for wet rooty/rocky conditions. But then again that was on single bikes. I've had a set of Kenda Nevegals once that are pretty similar to Rampages. They gripped well when new, but as soon as the edges got a little worn they lost a lot of traction. And they roll like tractor tires. But maybe the Rampages are a little different animal.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

The Panaracer Rampage and Kenda Nevegal are extremely similar. We use the latter up front in 26x2.3.
The rear gets the leftovers from another bike:
High Roller 2.3 (good-rolling, good traction, wore very fast)
Ignitor 2.3 (good rolling, average traction, kinda hard compound)
Dissent 2.3 (oops, not Minion) (good, good, good, big strong blocks, not sure on wear, heavy - got 'em on closeout)
Forte Pisgah 2.3 (traction like Nev., better rolling, light! - sidewalls not fully tested, cheap!)

-F


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Since the Dissent was mentioned, that's what we run, but in 2.5. It's pretty much a tractor tire, but we've had very good experience with them. They don't like mud, but don't care about rocks, which works out for us. Heavy, though, but we're also a heavy team. Have never had tire issues, wear is quite good.

Bit loud on hardpack, but we don't have to use the bell so much since people hear us coming.


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

Schwalbe is coming out with a 26x2.35 Rock Razer which looks to be about what I was looking for initially. Low center knobs and big reinforced side knobs. Good volume, should be a slight improvement in traction over the Holy Rollers I'm running currently, with much better cornering traction, and no reduction in rolling speed. We'll see, maybe I'll be looking for more traction, but it looks good to me. First Look and Riding Impressions: Two New Tires From Schwalbe - Pinkbike


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Those Rock Razers look good for a fast rolling tire. We've been using Nobby Nic (2.3 or so size) and like them a lot.


----------



## moshemark (Mar 1, 2007)

Been running Maxxis Minion 2.5 DHF in front and 2.5 DHR in back on my ECDM. Sure it rolls slowly, but great traction and I'm not entering any races. Plus helps with climbing traction when I have my lightweight kid in back (see older thread on that).


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

I tried running a set of old Nokian Gazzalodi 2.4s on my ECDM and my stoker was less than happy about the increased harshness in the ride due to the super stout nature of DH casings. We are currently racing a slew of ultra distance gravel events and a few shorter technical trail events, but planning on racing a handful of ultra distance trail events next year. Hence my search for fast rolling, yet grippy, high volume tires. Eventually we'll have dedicated tandems for each discipline, but at the moment I'm just happy to have the ECDM.

Here was our last one Gold Rush Gravel Grinder: 110 Miles of Fun | Sprintin' Kitten Coaching


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

NonConformist said:


> I tried running a set of old Nokian Gazzalodi 2.4s on my ECDM and my stoker was less than happy about the increased harshness in the ride due to the super stout nature of DH casings. We are currently racing a slew of ultra distance gravel events and a few shorter technical trail events, but planning on racing a handful of ultra distance trail events next year. Hence my search for fast rolling, yet grippy, high volume tires. Eventually we'll have dedicated tandems for each discipline, but at the moment I'm just happy to have the ECDM.
> 
> Here was our last one Gold Rush Gravel Grinder: 110 Miles of Fun | Sprintin' Kitten Coaching


For faster rolling resistance, we have utilzed the Maxxis Crossmark. Overall works fine and is a good balance of rolling resistance and a decent grip.

My current go to set up is Maxxis Ardent 2.4 up front and Panaracer Rampage 2.35 on the rear. Neither tire is lightweight nor is it FAST, but on balance, I like it. Ardent 2.25 rear is also a good tire.

I suppose it all depends on the course.


----------

